# What do you do to keep fit?



## Robert-Y (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm not really a fit person but I play badminton once a week and sometimes tennis in school. (I'm getting slightly better and better each week in badminton ). In the first term of my school year, I played basketball. It's kinda fun with your friends but I'm not really good at basketball


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm not really that fit, either :3
But I do do martial arts, and I'm a longboard skateboarder.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 1, 2009)

I've done sports such as track, soccer, and cross country every year since middle school.
I attend a gym, and still play soccer occasionally with my neighborhood friends.

However, thanks to my cubing workout, my index finger has sooooo much muscle tone for reallz. x)


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah? Well my thumbs are toned from playing DS all the time, and my ring, middle, and pointer fingers are toned from playing TF2! HAH! BEAT THAT MR. WEAKFINGERS! (what did I just do? D: )


----------



## Logan (Jul 1, 2009)

SlaughterMelon said:


> Yeah? Well my thumbs are toned from playing DS all the time, and my ring, middle, and pointer fingers are toned from playing TF2! HAH! BEAT THAT MR. WEAKFINGERS! (what did I just do? D



WELL ALL OF MY FINGERS ARE SUPER STRONG FROM...uhhhhhh.... doing...something.....ummm... never mind.


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Jul 1, 2009)

That would be your arm, sir.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 1, 2009)

Honestly, not much at all.
I walk dogs every day, early in the morning, and that turns out to about 40+mins/day, I play some basketball, and I lift. Boxes. Lots of heavy boxes that my dad and I get from auctions.

I've never been really interested in sports and have mad allergies, so I pretty much stay indoors, where I facebook chat, watch youtube videos, check e-mail, and play some games.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2009)

I stairstep (while cubing, of course), 40 minutes each time, 3 times a week. I also lift weights 3 times a week.

Before cubing, I would juggle while stairstepping. Now I'm probably not quite as fit. I still juggle instead occasionally; I'm always really worn out after that.


----------



## Escher (Jul 1, 2009)

Funny you should mention that now since i literally just got back from joining a gym.
I used to run a lot, and i was pretty good at racquet sports like badminton, squash & racquetball (EDIT: and table tennis too). Wasn't that fussed with tennis though. Used to play quite a bit of football, but I'm s**te.
Notice the frequent use of past tense and you'll know why I joined the gym 

Guitar gave me very well toned forearms though 

Out of curiosity, how did/do people do in the 'Bleep Test'? I think I was around 13-14 a couple of years ago. Right now I'd probably find it hard to break 10...


----------



## imaghost (Jul 1, 2009)

Logan said:


> SlaughterMelon said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah? Well my thumbs are toned from playing DS all the time, and my ring, middle, and pointer fingers are toned from playing TF2! HAH! BEAT THAT MR. WEAKFINGERS! (what did I just do? D
> ...



Not much movement, so how would anything be super strong?


----------



## Carrot (Jul 1, 2009)

In the holidays I do ehhmm... nothing, But normally I do Track and Field for about 10+ hours a week ^^


----------



## Jai (Jul 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> Out of curiosity, how did/do people do in the 'Bleep Test'? I think I was around 13-14 a couple of years ago. Right now I'd probably find it hard to break 10...


I got 8 last year in Phys.Ed. >.<


----------



## Felipe (Jul 1, 2009)

I swim. It really sucks. It's like running but you can't breathe. Your lung capacity gets huge though.
I also lift weights. That and swimming don't really go hand-in-hand. Lifting weights builds bulk when swimming requires lean muscle. Swimming makes you too sore to lift and lifting makes you too fatigued to swim. I should probably find something else.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 1, 2009)

> WELL ALL OF MY FINGERS ARE SUPER STRONG FROM...uhhhhhh.... doing...something.....ummm... never mind.




that would be your forearms, kid. 
Speaking of which, a little story from Physics class:
My teacher had a bunch of slinkies, and told everyone to pair up.
After giving each pair a slinky, he instructed us to see who could get the smallest period, so there were like 5 crests/troughs throughout the slinky, and then he commented about how guys usually did 2/3x as well as the girls...then all the guys were like..."uhhhh...."


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 1, 2009)

Since school I did really less sports until this year february when I had heartache (also because of stress, unhealthy food etc.). Since then I play Bowling every Saturday (~2 hours), table tennis in a team on 2 weekdays (in total ~5 hours) and I do push ups every day (300 in average, there are days when I did around 700). I'm really fit at the moment and I feel good =)


----------



## kjcellist (Jul 1, 2009)

I attend gymnastics practice 3 times a week for 3 hours.

That's about it.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 1, 2009)

I do this workout exactly, only instead of the second workout where you swing the dumbbell I do 15 one armed military presses with a 30 lb. kettle bell for each arm. I hold 30 lbs. of weight for the jump squats and 16 pounds for the split squat jumps. I do use resistance bands on the elevated pushups like he does in the video. I also am trying to train myself to do one armed pushups. Right now I can do 30 one armed push ups off my kitchen counter, and I am working down to being able to do them on a coffee table. After that I will try the floor.

I don't look like the guy in the video, but I hope to one day be that toned. I used to do the workout 5 times a week for about 4 months, now I am down to 3 times a week, and trying to stop being lazy and get myself back to 5 times a week.

Chris


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm so out of shape, but I ice skate, run, and work out. I love sports and physical activities, but I don't have the time for it.

EDIT: I just watched that video. It's quite an intensive routine. However I noticed it lacked several muscle groups, particularly anything good for the shoulders and neck.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm a bum. I don't really do much. But I do run a 3 mile loop around some streets every weekday. Unfortunately, I don't go too fast, since I'm not really a long-distance runner (that's why I'm doing it). I like med distance (like 1 mile, etc) much better. You gotta be really fast, but also have good endurance. 

I did swimming during school (wayy back when, like in the winter and spring).

At least I can say that I'm not as out of shape as some other kids at my school (that's my mentality, comparing myself with other kids-that's how I stay alive).

I'm not too much of a fan of sports like baseball or football, because I just don't like them. I like the really physically taxing ones (running, swimming, etc).


----------



## panyan (Jul 1, 2009)

i go to gym about three times a week. I do squats (90kg), deadlifts (90kg) and bench press (75-80kg). I also do swimming a few times a week. I play golf and i use my powerball daily for about an hour!

i cant believe after all this im still so heavy! 

p.s. i do the powerball becuase my trainer said i can lift well over 100kg in the bench if i strengthen my forearms and wrists and i also use it to help cubeing (wishful thinking!)


----------



## abr71310 (Jul 1, 2009)

Jai said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, how did/do people do in the 'Bleep Test'? I think I was around 13-14 a couple of years ago. Right now I'd probably find it hard to break 10...
> ...



I got 8.5... my friend (he's the guy i would have brought to TOS but he was TOO LAZY to wake up at 7:30...) can consistently get stage 11 to 12 on the Beep test (our class was so bad that because he was always the last guy running, 10 would be a perfect... imagine what his mark was. xD).

To answer the question...
I play tennis three times a week (for about 3-4 hours??), I'm not AWESOME but I'm definitely city-level or provincial-level... I also played badminton through the school year (gotta love varsity XD), but basically as a "noob" because I'm too much of a tennis player to fully adjust to badminton.

I used to play hockey and baseball a lot (house league), but school just overwhelmed me and I didn't find time.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 1, 2009)

panyan said:


> i cant believe after all this im still so heavy!



yeah, I know!! It's so unfair. I'm still a fat bum.
Wait, what's the "bleep" test?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 1, 2009)

Tennis, Badminton, and racquetball.


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2009)

panyan said:


> i go to gym about three times a week. I do squats (90kg), deadlifts (90kg) and bench press (75-80kg). I also do swimming a few times a week. I play golf and i use my powerball daily for about an hour!
> 
> i cant believe after all this im still so heavy!
> 
> p.s. i do the powerball becuase my trainer said i can lift well over 100kg in the bench if i strengthen my forearms and wrists and i also use it to help cubeing (wishful thinking!)



I want proof of the heaviness. By the sounds of it you are in decent shape >_>


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> Out of curiosity, how did/do people do in the 'Bleep Test'? I think I was around 13-14 a couple of years ago. Right now I'd probably find it hard to break 10...



The test must be very different in the UK, unless you are talking about the level you reached.

The version I am thinking of was called the Pace(r) Test, where you run back and forth between 2 lines 20 meters apart before each beep. Each level is a minute long and level one had something like 4-5 beeps. It worked its way up and I think the last level was basically a dead sprint. I don't remember how many levels there were precisely but it ended after 150 beeps I think. I completed the whole thing once, back when I was running still.

Right now I have been riding my bike. I actually leave today for 2 weeks where I will be backpacking in the mountains in New Mexico, and when I get back I would like to start running and lifting again.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 1, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, how did/do people do in the 'Bleep Test'? I think I was around 13-14 a couple of years ago. Right now I'd probably find it hard to break 10...
> ...



Oh yes, I remember! The Pacer! It was like part of fitness testing in 4th and 5th grade. I was terrible, but I've gotten better at running. I don't know how far I can go now.


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2009)

The way the beep test worked here was that you would run between the lines (I think 10m apart) and each time the beep would get faster and faster. There weren't any levels, you just keep running back and forward until the beep outran you. I have no idea what I used to get up to; very high though.


----------



## Erik (Jul 1, 2009)

Bike much, skate frequently, eat healthy, do some exercises, swim sometimes, but other than that not much...


----------



## Escher (Jul 1, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, how did/do people do in the 'Bleep Test'? I think I was around 13-14 a couple of years ago. Right now I'd probably find it hard to break 10...
> ...



I'm talking about the level, illustrated quite nicely here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleep_test#Calculations

as far as i remember the test was exactly as they described.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 1, 2009)

umm... I'm not fit ._.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jul 1, 2009)

i'm "studing" always in the afternoon in a circus.it'll probably sound very weird but i have noticed a great improvement since then


----------



## pjk (Jul 1, 2009)

I play ice hockey year round, mountain bike during the summers, ski during the winters, and rock climb year round. I also do some running when I feel like it, and I play most other sports with friends occasionally. I am not really into exercising, so I just play sports to have fun and stay health at the same time. I also try to eat as healthy as I can, and stay hydrated. I have noticed that exercising makes me think much better, and sleep better. It is a great way to clear your mind from stress. If I eat at McDonalds or something similar, I always make sure I work extra hard to get it worked "off".

The problem with people in the US today is that they don't exercise. They don't even get their heart rate beating fast, hardly ever. It can be uncomfortable at times to work out, but I think it is really necessary. I just heard earlier today that by the end of next year, half of the people in the US will be obese. It is truly sad.


----------



## Aub227 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not really fit, and although not the best for me heath-wise, but what keeps me going is my job, guitar, beer, cigarettes, my cube, and the hopes for a sub-minute successful blindfold solve!!!! hehe


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.americanparkour.com/smf/index.php?board=14.0

Right now I'm reading 
http://www.americanparkour.com/smf/index.php?topic=3046.0

and 

http://eshlow.blogspot.com/2009/06/why-speed-work-is-necessary-for-elite.html

to try to run faster.


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 2, 2009)

I should exercise more really. I started doing Wii Fit, it's fun but not as good as going to the gym. 

And I totally forgot about that beep test, I did that when I was at school but can't remember how far I got but remember doing pretty well.


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2009)

Bleep test ... about 11? I prefer sprints. 
100m - about 14 seconds, and 200 - about 27-28.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, and during pushups for your OH cubing warm up really works. That's how I get my pb averages. 

20 Push-ups
2 OH-PLL time attacks
session of 30 solves
= PB average of 12.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 2, 2009)

Escher said:


> I'm talking about the level, illustrated quite nicely here:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleep_test#Calculations
> 
> as far as i remember the test was exactly as they described.



"The multi-stage fitness test, also known as the bleep test, beep test, pacer test, or 20-m shuttle run test,"

I think thats the one


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 2, 2009)

Weight Lift - 3 Full Body Workouts a week incorporating HST principles.


----------



## coinman (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not fit but i do some inline skating, downhill skiing, biking and long walks from time to time.


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah, yes, I also downhill ski and snowboard when it snows here (we've got a ski resort :3), and I used to play airsoft until my G36 broke. Speaking of which, ASGI hasn't emailed me about that gearbox yet.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 2, 2009)

Dang, everyone pwns me...
That makes me more motivated to get fit. I'm still a fat piece of lard, but that's gonna change. Gotta train for cross country ne-i mean, in 2 years (9th grade).


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 2, 2009)

I swim in my pool at leas tonce a day, and I'm planning on joining the swim team at my school. I ran track last year, and was on the dance team two years before that


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 2, 2009)

I do tricking (not really for exercise, just as a hobby but it is also and exercise I guess ).
I don't know if in America they have "The Beep Test" (you know, run 20m within the time. Beeps get quicker) but I got a 14.1 on that but tricking is still tiring  And it uses some really strange muscles :|


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 2, 2009)

nice! it looks like a few people play tennis/badminton. I play a lot of ping-pong. Almost the same thing  but better. *ehm*

And recently I've been doing a lot of long distance running... I usually do ~5k runs, and about one 10k+ run every other week or so. Hoping to do a half marathon the next time its in town


----------



## Nukoca (Jul 2, 2009)

I bike. A lot. 

Period.

That's my workout.


----------



## ChaosWZ (Jul 2, 2009)

actually nothing =P 5'5 105 lbs and i sit in my chair cubing and iming all day... all... day. just for hours, drinking mountain dew and raiding the fridge and cabinets for anything edible... the walk from my chair to the kitchen = my workout i guess XD


----------



## Enter (Jul 2, 2009)

[youtube]_9EJzRlo8GQ&feature[/youtube] 
I train Thai boxing so these is my exercise


----------



## panyan (Jul 2, 2009)

Dene said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > i go to gym about three times a week. I do squats (90kg), deadlifts (90kg) and bench press (75-80kg). I also do swimming a few times a week. I play golf and i use my powerball daily for about an hour!
> ...



i did not mention that i am greek and that there is always food around me that i cannot resist!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 2, 2009)

spinning a dr. kt??


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 2, 2009)

I find that tennis is the best for keeping fit.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 2, 2009)

I play badminton five hours a week, that's about the only exercise I get.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 2, 2009)

I cycle to work each day (about five miles (8km) each way) which keeps me fit in a "general cardio-vascular" sense. I do a fair bit of skateboarding which at this time of year involves exercise to the point of collapse and sweating litres! At home I hula-hoop and run up and down the stairs endlessly tidying up after children.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 2, 2009)

Jai said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, how did/do people do in the 'Bleep Test'? I think I was around 13-14 a couple of years ago. Right now I'd probably find it hard to break 10...
> ...



I suck at bleep test
I got like a 7.6 when I was 12
and I did it when I was 14 and got a 9, but we did it in a smaller hall


----------



## panyan (Jul 2, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



dont worry dude, i HATE running, i got a 2.2 or something just so that i could sit down for the rest of the lesson


----------



## skwishy (Jul 2, 2009)

I like to freeline. It really works out pretty much everything below your waist and I think it probably works out the core a bit, especially on uphills. Of course now that its getting ridiculously hot outside I am finding difficult to make myself go outside and do it.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 2, 2009)

Absolutely nothing


----------



## blah (Jul 2, 2009)

I run 8 to 10 km every night before I sleep. Used to be in the cross-country team when I was in high school.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 2, 2009)

I play tennis and I've recently picked up biking. I enjoy both very much.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 2, 2009)

i stay fit by eating junk food like mcdonald's, burger king, and large quantities of milk tea with pearls ^^


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 2, 2009)

im still in school but since its summer i have basketball workouts every day and games twice a week lifting 3 times a week but during the school year i have soccer practice every day in fall basketball in winter and track in spring. so im in ridiculously good shape. haha.


----------



## panyan (Jul 2, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> milk tea with pearls ^^



what? what are pearls???


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 2, 2009)

panyan said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > milk tea with pearls ^^
> ...



The pearls are tapioca balls. They're awesome.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 2, 2009)

I play soccer 3 times a week, and I have P.E. at school


----------



## Kidstardust (Jul 2, 2009)

Playing drums in a Hardcore Punk Band.


----------



## enigmahack (Jul 2, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> ... large quantities of milk tea with pearls ^^



Isn't that Bubble Tea? 

I LOVE BUBBLE TEA!!!

Hahaha - Anyway, I do Wii fit sometimes, but I'm not really in shape. I used to do P90X which was a workout and a half and I lost crazy amounts of weight, but I didn't keep on it because my new job started me travelling... and I find it so hard to work out while travelling and trying to eat well when you don't have any option but to basically eat out all the time. 

So... I like a couple of ideas I've heard here though: I have a treadmill. I'll start jogging while speedsolving. *Just hope I don't have a pop while running lol*


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 2, 2009)

nothing at all, I just have a good metabolism.


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 2, 2009)

I play hockey, very fun, lots of yelling and cursing, think aboot it, eh?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 2, 2009)

Hockey too. Yay.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 2, 2009)

panyan said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Jai said:
> ...



I would have done the same if we didn't have such a horrid teacher

I think the the Bleep Test can some times be called the "cooper test" or "cooper run". I may be wrong though

BTW this is a great thread


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 2, 2009)

Escher said:


> Out of curiosity, how did/do people do in the 'Bleep Test'? I think I was around 13-14 a couple of years ago. Right now I'd probably find it hard to break 10...


My record was around 13, which was 3 years ago
shortly after that I started smoking
2 years ago I got 11


04mucklowd said:


> I think the the Bleep Test can some times be called the "cooper test" or "cooper run". I may be wrong though


the cooper test is 12 minutes of running, then they check how far you went, the "bleeb test" is running at different speeds (faster every two to four bleebs)
so yes, you are wrong.

I think it's called the shuttle run


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 2, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, how did/do people do in the 'Bleep Test'? I think I was around 13-14 a couple of years ago. Right now I'd probably find it hard to break 10...
> ...



Alright sunshine


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 2, 2009)

I got to level 16 on the bleep test a few days ago  Had to do it for PE.

Also, I play football, badminton, tennis, table tennis, go jogging and swim. I like sport


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 2, 2009)

Um I am very athletic.
I play Baseball, Bowling, Billards, Basketball.

And my room is a home gym.


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jul 2, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> Um I am very athletic.
> I play Baseball, Bowling, Billards, Basketball.
> 
> And my room is a home gym.



Have something about the letter B?

Anyway, when I was in school, I played tennis every day (excluding some weekends) but since the summer hit I haven't really left the house more than 10 times (pretty much).


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2009)

pjk said:


> I play ice hockey year round



Oh man I never knew that! Oh man I'm jealous, I wish I had the resources (time and money) to play some hockey.


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 3, 2009)

Kidstardust said:


> Playing drums in a Hardcore Punk Band.



thats actually a legit workout lol. good cardio.


----------



## Parity (Dec 19, 2009)

*Does anyone here work out?*

I am just wondering. When I started to use the computer a lot I started to stop staying in shape I notice I was getting fater. So know I am starting to work out more. I have been doing it for almost 1 month and I can already see progression.


----------



## Edward (Dec 19, 2009)

Would you call learning to freerun working out? It works every part of your body. The only thing that keeps me in shape when football season is over.


----------



## Parity (Dec 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> Would you call learning to freerun working out? It works every part of your body. The only thing that keeps me in shape when football season is over.



Anything that keeps you in shape really.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 19, 2009)

I swim since I was 6 years old, and last year I started to go to the gym.
I'm in good shape you know !


----------



## Parity (Dec 19, 2009)

TioMario said:


> I swim since I was 6 years old, and last year I started to go to the gym.
> I'm in good shape you know !



Cool I wish I had a pool to swim in.
It feels good and a great work out.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 19, 2009)

Duplicate thread. Merged with the original.

Chris


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Duplicate thread. Merged with the original.
> 
> Chris



That's the second one today 

EDIT: It's 1:03 AM. Sorry, first one today.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 19, 2009)

I bike to school almost every day, which is a few miles there and then a few back. I also play Tennis twice a week and occasionally golf. Also the PE Requirements, which involves a lot of running. Sometimes I play golf, but that's not much energy. I don't do little-leauge stuff because that takes 5 days of the week.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

I run.

And for finger strength, I play piano. I'm learning Moonlight Sonata, beginning with mvt. 3 because I like it best.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 19, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Duplicate thread. Merged with the original.
> ...



Rather than having people be flamed with "Oh em Gee use the search function!" I'd rather just treat these threads as good, contributing posts in the like topic thread already created.



Chris


----------



## Parity (Dec 19, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...



I searched but only went threw the first 2 pages.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 19, 2009)

What do I do to keep fit? 1000 calories a day maximum.
Or if I run a mile I get 1500 that day. And I'm losing weight fast =D


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 19, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> What do I do to keep fit? 1000 calories a day maximum.
> Or if I run a mile I get 1500 that day. And I'm losing weight fast =D



nice  I'm actually eating more lately... but maybe that's because I'm pretty thin. I find the need to eat snacks in between meals, which I never had a problem with before hand.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 19, 2009)

I cube with my abs.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Dec 19, 2009)

I eat whatever and whenever I want. And I don't gain any weight. That's mostly due to swimming. I spend about 16 hours per week in the pool. I also lift weights Monday through Friday. When the swim season ends I'll probably get on a more routine lifting schedule and start running.


----------



## ianini (Dec 19, 2009)

I eat healthy and run a 5k everyday around my neighborhood.


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2009)

Couple of PLL attacks a day do the trick.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 19, 2009)

Before school finished i use to play basketball for 1hour and 10 minutes and 20 minutes at home a day. But now since school finished i only play 20 minutes of basketball at home.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Couple of PLL attacks a day do the trick.



Web-five! I'm not a wimp, but I'm not a jock. I excursive seriously like twice a week outside of school. Every other day, I'm lazing about  I play golf, but I guess that's more of a coordination/flexibility sport, not a sport to get you pumped. Muscle does help, I guess, but it's much better to have good form.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 19, 2009)

Parity said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > I swim since I was 6 years old, and last year I started to go to the gym.
> ...



I don't have a pool either, I go to a club where they have 2 pools and some other things. The gym is there too


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 19, 2009)

I walk my dog. 
I'm at normal weight. lol
Also I play soccer ALOT.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 19, 2009)

Badminton and Handball in the cold a few times a week.


----------



## baker` (Dec 19, 2009)

Soccer in Winter.
Volleyball throughout the year.
3 x 5km run during a week.
Daily crunches, pushups, chinups.

Simple


----------



## Carson (Dec 19, 2009)

I had been going to the gym about 5 days/week and also running a few days a week. I had gotten into competitive running. Unfortunately, I ran a race Halloween morning in some very cold rain and ended up sick because of it. Long story short: the first round of antibiotics didn't kick it and I ended up sick a 2nd time. After being on a 2nd antibiotic for 9 days I had a severe allergic reaction and broke out in hives over my entire body. I was then on steroids for 2 weeks for that reaction. I am off the steroids now, but am not completely over the reaction. I have not worked out or ran since Halloween... and I can really tell the difference in my body. grrrr!!! I am hoping to be healthy enough to start lifting again next week and maybe start running again after the 1st of the year.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 19, 2009)

Walk/bike/scooter/run for an hour a day (paper route), used to play tennis a lot but not anymore, also normal PE exercises every other day.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Dec 19, 2009)

Tennis
Racquetball
Cycling when it isn't cold..
Marching Band when I was in high school


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Can't exactly do a lot right now here anyway, we just got 10 inches of snow overnight. But as I stated earlier, I run


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 19, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Can't exactly do a lot right now here anyway, we just got 10 inches of snow overnight. But as I stated earlier, I run



Skiing.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> Would you call learning to freerun working out? It works every part of your body. The only thing that keeps me in shape when football season is over.



Don't. You are not ready for it. You are probably ruining every joint of yours. Focus on squats, clean and jerk, deadlifts, pullups, and running (distance and sprint). Then come back in 2 years. I guess you can occasionally practice some of the basic vaults, but that's it.


----------



## Edward (Dec 19, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Would you call learning to freerun working out? It works every part of your body. The only thing that keeps me in shape when football season is over.
> ...



Too late, I'm addicted. I'm not gonna stop til I've mastered it. Thanks for the advice though. I've already started back to my 50 pushups/situps/squats in the morning, 50 pushups/situps/squats at night. I've also been running too. Basic free running just adds to that when I slip on my schedule.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



That's a terrible workout. Take it to http://www.americanparkour.com/smf/index.php


----------



## Edward (Dec 19, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...


It works for me. Everyone is different. You should have your own style with everything, as long as it works like its supposed to. I've been doing it this way for years. My position in football demands it.

Oh but thanks dude. I know your just trying to help. I might join those forums after I master the basics.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't exactly do a lot right now here anyway, we just got 10 inches of snow overnight. But as I stated earlier, I run
> ...



The closest ski resort is 2 hours away, and we have family coming in this week...maybe in January.


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 19, 2009)

Off topic: Was Parity Rubiks Exer


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 19, 2009)

Uhm...I go to the gym almost every day.  And play basketball! Woot!


----------



## MistArts (Dec 19, 2009)

I walk uphill both ways to school.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 19, 2009)

Parity said:


> I am just wondering. When I started to use the computer a lot I started to stop staying in shape I notice I was getting fater. So know I am starting to work out more. I have been doing it for almost 1 month and I can already see progression.



You should see my arms...



ChrisBird said:


> What do I do to keep fit? 1000 calories a day maximum.
> Or if I run a mile I get 1500 that day. And I'm losing weight fast =D



I once counted and averaged it out to about 6500 a day for me.



IamWEB said:


> I cube with my abs.



Um... Good luck with that...


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 19, 2009)

My metabolism simply DESTROYS everything I eat in a matter of hours. Even if I don't visit the toilet, I lose the weight of what I eat while I'm just sitting.

I can eat about 2 times more of each meal and have lost weight at the end of the day. I don't really know how.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 19, 2009)

I keep fit by just being active, I guess my diet is fairly healthy too.
Regularly I will go hunting or fishing, I have been called a monkey plenty of times because I do quite a bit of tree climbing and with my friend we climb up cliffs and other obstacles. 
I've also taken quite an interest into parkour, it's actually really fun. Parkour has enabled me to vault over large obstacles such as picnic tables and I can jump and roll from a roof without any discomfort.
After about a year I reckon that's made me a bit fitter.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't eat much so I don't have to burn off anything. I don't wanna hear how it's unhealthy but I skip Breakfast (everyday) and Lunch (school day's and occasionally days off) and then eat a snack at 4 pm and dinner at around 6:30-7:30.

But I bike every saturday and a lot of sundays and late on school days. so i'm not totally lazy


----------



## aronpm (Dec 19, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> I once counted and averaged it out to about 6500 a day for me.


6500 kilocalories a day? I think you mean 6500 kilojoules.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 19, 2009)

I do 9001 chin ups, run 10 miles and eat 5 pigs a day. I can crack walnuts with my pecks.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 19, 2009)

Just gymnastics, I guess. Oh, I also ride my bike to school most days. And when I'm not doing either of those I just work out at home and stuff. We have a trampoline! Ok, I think that's it.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I stairstep (while cubing, of course), 40 minutes each time, 3 times a week. I also lift weights 3 times a week.
> 
> Before cubing, I would juggle while stairstepping. Now I'm probably not quite as fit. I still juggle instead occasionally; I'm always really worn out after that.



you should stairstep while juggling with one hand and solving a rubiks cube behind your back with the other.

make sure to record this XD


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

aronpm said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I once counted and averaged it out to about 6500 a day for me.
> ...



...no I mean just normal calories.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



kilocalorie= 1000 calorie= Calorie

6500 is a lot. Typically people get around 2000-3000.
6500 kilojoules = 1 553.53728 kilocalories
That's believable, but quite low.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



When people say 'calorie' in the context of food, they mean 'kilogram calorie', which I just shortened to 'kilocalorie.' If you eat only 6500 calories a day, you would die. If you eat 6500 kilogram calories a day, then... let me leave this quote.



> 6500 calories a day — two and a half times the average intake for an adult male


 And yes, they do mean kilogram calories.

tl;dr: Unless you're doing an extreme amount of exercise, 6500 'calories' per day would leave you morbidly obese after a while.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

aronpm said:


> > 6500 calories a day — two and a half times the average intake for an adult male
> 
> 
> And yes, they do mean kilogram calories.
> ...



Yes, I am aware of that 2 and a half figure. But I also have an amazing metabolism, eat usually small meals a day, and am not by any chance obese.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Yes, I am aware of that 2 and a half figure. But I also have an amazing metabolism, eat usually small meals a day, and am not by any chance obese.



Well, you're Canadian, so I wouldn't be surprised if you needed to eat more to keep warm so you don't freeze in your igloo...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

aronpm said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I am aware of that 2 and a half figure. But I also have an amazing metabolism, eat usually small meals a day, and am not by any chance obese.
> ...



Actually, I wonder if the fluxes in temperature do effect that. I should see if my calorie intake has changed any since I last checked.


----------

